# OMG!!!!!! lol...



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

how do you guys memorize EVERY SINGLE PLECO NUMBER i just cant get my mind around it. the only one i think i know and im not sure about it either is the L-200. isnt that like a lime green pleco or something?? or is it a gold nugget??? im so confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

all i know is the L260 and that's cuz i have them, if u go onto www.planetcatfish.com has hundreds of L#'s, takes awhile but when u start collecting some and finding ones u want u begin to easily memorize #'s lol


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, they're pretty tough to keep straight...

I want a L-200 (Green Phantom pleco) and L-025 (Scarlet pleco)

I have a L-114 (Leopard Cactus pleco, also known as a Red Tail Sternella pleco), and a L018 (Gold Nugget pleco).

The Gold Nuggets are especially confusing for me, since there are at least 4 different L-numbers for these guys! L-018, L-085, L-177, and L-081... I'm not even 100% sure which L-number I have!

It's insane! I couldn't get by without Planetcatfish.com!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i know, i dont understand it either!


----------

